# my 1999 Sentra GXE-LE



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

me installing the spoiler








check that rear end...








my silverstar bulbs
















and my engine bay...
still need more pics but cant find em..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... what plans do u have 4 her?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Your from Corpus, dam what goes on there... everytime i go down its always the same thing crap crap crap.... j/k Nice car man, i love the color...the wing looks nice.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Clean Engine Bay :thumbup:
Spoiler :thumbup:

Good lookin' B14. Like Dag asked, what do you have planned for the future?


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

current mods:

mass air flow filter
bosch platinum 4 plugs
tightened the throttle cable
an air tube running from front of bumper flowing air to filter
2 breather filters; one on intake one on valve
2" piping from cat 
painted the interior peices
put red bulbs for gauges...
installed switch for red hood lights(which blink with signal)
and sony x-plods in rear installed ontop of that cover..

what i want to do next is get a header... im debateing weither this 4-1 header i found or a 4-2-1 header, maybe a high flow cat, and definantly need to drop it... and those motegi mr7 wheels maybe 15's...i think those are simple and clean rims...no body kit...not yet and racing seats and to relocate my batery.... thanks for the complents too


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

what color wheels are you going to go with....


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

either silver or gunmetal
im leaning more toward the gunmetal

when do u come to corpus?? friday and saterday nights when most shit goes down... sucks i just got out of the hospital and wont get to drive for a while...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

sucks to hear you were in the hospitol man, well, i moved here to austin around 6 years ago, from Corpus..I go as often as possible. I was actually going to go down today but i had alot of things come up..some gunmetal mr-7 would look real nice on that car, I was quoted 650 for 4 mr-7's in black or gunmetal with khumo tires in a 16...but i was quoted after i got my wheels...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Gunmetal is the way to go! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NICE and Clean


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks for yalls compliments...!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

is it me or is that drill your using huge!?

j/k nice ride man.


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

yea its a really old school drill... but its a mean one


----------

